# NCAA Championship (04/04/11): #3 Connecticut vs. #8 Butler



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TV: CBS
Time: 9:23 ET
Where: Reliant Stadium (Houston, TX)

#3 Connecticut Huskies (31-9) vs. #8 Butler Bulldogs (28-9)









Starting Five: G Kemba Walker, G Jeremy Lamb, F Tyler Olander, F Roscoe Smith, C Alex Oriakhi

How They Got Here:
2nd Round: Defeated (14) Bucknell 81-52
3rd Round: Defeated (6) Cincinnati 69-58
Sweet 16: Defeated (2) San Diego State 74-67
Elite 8: Defeated (5) Arizona 65-63
Final 4: Defeated (4) Kentucky 56-55









Starting Five:
G Chase Stigall, G Shawn Vazant, G Shelvin Mack, F Matt Howard, C Andrew Smith

How They Got Here:
2nd Round: Defeated (9) Old Dominion 60-58
3rd Round: Defeated (1) Pittsburgh 71-70
Sweet 16: Defeated (4) Wisconsin 61-54
Elite 8: Defeated (2) Florida 74-71 (OT)
Final 4: Defeated (11) Virginia Commenwealth 70-62


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronald Nored guarding Kemba Walker will be THE epic matchup. Nored can cement himself as an NBA draft pick next year if he can contain Walker. He basically forced bad games out of Ashton Gibbs, Jordan Taylor, Irving Walker, and Joey Rodriguez; Walker will obviously be his biggest test.

As both teams have played excellent defense throughout the tournament, the game will probably come down to who can get the most offensive rebounds and thus, second chance points.

UConn has given me no big reason to not pick Butler.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Ronald Nored guarding Kemba Walker will be THE epic matchup. Nored can cement himself as an NBA draft pick next year if he can contain Walker. He basically forced bad games out of Ashton Gibbs, Jordan Taylor, Irving Walker, and Joey Rodriguez; Walker will obviously be his biggest test.


Nored is not an NBA player. He is a 6'0 guard without point guard skills and he can't shoot from any distance. If he were four or five inches taller, he would *maybe* have a very slight chance of getting an opportunity as a defensive specialist. Unless he dramatically improves his three-point shot, he won't even come close to playing in the NBA. Top notch intangibles will only get you so far if you can't score one bit as a guard.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nored in the NBA? Really? Butler plays 4 on 5 on offense when he is in the game, dude will never sniff the NBA.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good luck Butler, you will need it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think at this point Butler should be the favorites. Just didn't like the way Uconn played in that Kentucky game, yes they won and I am glad (mostly because I am not a big fan of Kentucky). But lots of poor decisions and way too much reliance on Kemba might be their downfall. Butler has some experienced players and they are quite disciplined, Brad Stevens might get his first one, who knows maybe his only one?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm really curious in what kind of recruits Butler is able to get from here on out. Typically they get a majority of their recruits from Indiana. Will being in two straight championships (possibly with one win) snag them any big recruits?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If I'm Indiana I'm writing a blank check for Stevens if/when they decide to abort the Crean experiment.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Ronald Nored guarding Kemba Walker will be THE epic matchup. Nored can cement himself as an NBA draft pick next year if he can contain Walker. He basically forced bad games out of Ashton Gibbs, Jordan Taylor, Irving Walker, and Joey Rodriguez; Walker will obviously be his biggest test.
> 
> As both teams have played excellent defense throughout the tournament, the game will probably come down to who can get the most offensive rebounds and thus, second chance points.
> 
> UConn has given me no big reason to not pick Butler.


Mack vs Walker should be a nice show. Outside of those two, i dont really kno what to expect... I think it's one of those games either team can win, based on the energy they bring and execution.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Butler's perimeter defense is damn good. I think the key in this game is Lamb/Napier. If those two show up I think UConn is going to win. If they play like they did against Kentucky I think Butler wins. UConn has a size advantage, but I think Howard/Marshall equalize that, so UConns freshman are going to be a big deciding factor in this contest.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Butler hand checks like crazy. It got called in the Horizon League. But to be fair, I could level this complaint at about 40 or 50 D1 schools of varying success.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Butler's ability to offensive rebound is going to be BIG in this game, as UCONN has been getting it's ass kicked on the offensive boards lately... I'm thinking this will make it easier for Butler to get buckets than it will be for UCONN seeing as Butler plays great D on back courts.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with Rather Unique on this one. This should be a really good game and based on what I have seen out of both teams on Saturday, I would have to say Butler is the favorites.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> I'm really curious in what kind of recruits Butler is able to get from here on out. Typically they get a majority of their recruits from Indiana. Will being in two straight championships (possibly with one win) snag them any big recruits?


They got Khyle Marshall. Who, if I remember correctly was a pretty decent recruit. Not quite top 100.

I don't think it really matters if they recruit with the big guys though. At this point what does it matter? They've been to back to back title games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be rooting for Butler, though I won't mind if UConn wins.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Butler hand checks like crazy. It got called in the Horizon League. But to be fair, I could level this complaint at about 40 or 50 D1 schools of varying success.


Its college ball. Hand-checking has been a big part of the game for years.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> If I'm Indiana I'm writing a blank check for Stevens if/when they decide to abort the Crean experiment.


Tom Crean's been a spectacular coach, public figure, and you'll see in a few years that he's a great recruiter as well. It's not quite his fault that he inherited an absolute mess and that Maurice Creek has been injured for the better part of his two seasons here. He somehow convinced Cody Zeller to come this year. We have two five-star and two four-star prospects coming in 2012, along with a three-star beast of a Center who probably should be four-stars. I can't find our 2013 class, but with Hanner Perea and a few others, it's going to be better than 2012, then 2014 is going to be good as well. IU's going to work its way back into the tourney and turn back into the powerhouse team it used to be. Crean's going to be here at least another 10 years.

As for this game, of course with my Indiana bias I'm pulling for Butler, but the teams are very evenly matched. I'm looking forward to a game that should come down to the buzzer and hopefully that buzzer involves a Shelvin Mack 3 or a half-court bank shot that actually goes in.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yep; Crean will be at IU for a long time. Sure, he had Dwyane Wade, but he took Marquette -- which was no longer a powerhouse -- to the Final Four. He's nowhere near the recruiter that Calipari is, but he usually finds players that fit his system and will occasionally pan out into NBA talent (Wade, Matthews, etc).

Despite that, I'm not worried about a recruiting battle that Stevens will often lose at. He's found a rough diamond in Khyle Marshall, and his upcoming class consists of big guards (highlighted by Roosevelt Jones) with potential to be defensive stalwarts by sophomore year.

It's really exciting to see the state of Indiana re-emerging in college basketball.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Both teams getting decent looks, but missing pretty badly early on.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> They got Khyle Marshall. Who, if I remember correctly was a pretty decent recruit. Not quite top 100.
> 
> I don't think it really matters if they recruit with the big guys though. At this point what does it matter? They've been to back to back title games.


I don't really think it matters if they recruit with the big guys either, I'm just curious if big recruits would be more inclined to consider Butler considering they have made the championship consecutive years, or if the fact that they are in the Horizon league would prevent that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good points by Steve Kerr.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andrew Smith has the worst combination of incompetence, butterfingers, and small hands that I've ever seen. If he were 6'8", he wouldn't even be on this team, let alone starting.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't feel like either team has been able to settle down yet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt Howard sets KG like screens. He was totally moving on that Mack shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Those shooting numbers are u-g-l-y.

Butler up by 3 at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure UConn can win this game if they are going to foul out all of their best players. Two of those charge calls were bogus.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew Smith has been ugly on offense, but he's had some huge offensive rebounds, especially the last one that led to Mack's buzzer-beater.

BTW, Kemba is 3-13.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Was expecting more out of Mack/Walker.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. What a weak game so far.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I personally love gritty defensive basketball compared to high-scoring shootouts. It's the epitome of teamwork.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think its been just as much big game jitters and overall bad offense as its been lockdown D.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I think its been just as much big game jitters and overall bad offense as its been lockdown D.


Most definitely.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Butler isn't getting anything inside.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is just ugly to watch for the most part.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a boring ass game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> What a boring ass game.


You can call it a lot of things, but boring and National Championship Game should not be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

College basketball is terrible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chooo choooo! All aboard the Lamb train.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's go Butler, don't let UCONN win this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

UConn throwing a block party out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler's free throw shooting has been pretty bad tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

UConn throwing a block party out there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not sure why they have anyone looking all sweaty out there. Run 2 plays....... TV timeout. Score a big basket........... time for another 3 minute TV timeout. 

**** me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

8/46... that looks so abysmally bad that no one will believe it unless you are seeing it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't even remember the last time Butler scored a point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shelvin Mack clearly pushed Jeremy Lamb to the ground on that rebound with no call. What the **** was that officials?


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

HKF said:


> Shelvin Mack clearly pushed Jeremy Lamb to the ground on that rebound with no call. What the **** was that officials?


I'd say the officiating in this game has been pretty bad overall.

Also, Andrew Smith may be the worst college player ever starting in the national championship game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

9/53


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I think I just saw Jim Calhoun throw ice cubes on the court. Seriously.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

A month ago, I would have never believed UConn could win it all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn finishes the season undefeated against non-conference opponents. Calhoun wins his third national title.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

big east sucks


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Oriakhi was the player of the game. His defense down low was huge and really prevented any offensive diversity on Butler's side. 

Unfortunately Butler's jump shooting was ice cold. Give UConn a lot of credit minimizing the number of looks for Mack.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn's size was the difference. Roscoe Smith and Oriakhi I think combined for 8 blocks.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Called it. Although I never imagined a national championship team shooting so poorly.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

this is both sad and funny...shows how much people cared about this game

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basket...ts-get-to-experience-nationa?urn=ncaab-wp1856


----------

